# Blizzard of 2010 – A Winter Wonderland!!!



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

0 After the attempt at the insurmountable task of cutting through the snow at the Bullseye Bridge, a high wind blew the rotary off the trestle.







1
The freezing temperatures prevented recovery for several days.







2
Snow and ice was packed in everywhere.







3
The railroad shut down and instituted a liberal leave policy.







4
After being cooped-up for 2 weeks the town folk decided to get out of the house







5
They went down under the trestle, by Gunpowder Falls, to serenade and feed the homeless (aka Hobos).







6
The Hobos relaxed in the cold, enjoying a cup of joe and some hot beef.







7
The children went sledding on their Flexible Flyers.







8
All this ruckus attracted some southerners.







9
As well as some other characters from a nearby area.







10a
The additional squawking went on for hours.







10
The noise scared the local wildlife.







11
Neil came by to rescue someone but could not figure out who needed to be rescued. The hobos felt they could use some whiskey.







12
Many other truly took advantaged of good snow and went skiing.







13
It doesn't get any better than this.







13







13
An order of libation was called-in.







14
The libation would loosen the winter grasp.







14A
Over the hills and though the woods







14B
Several settled into hot tubs. What a wonderful day. That is enough ….







15
Oh My, … those long winter nights!


(Don't ask me where I got these people, most are Christmas ornaments that I got off of a sale rack, years ago.)


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's great! I love the skiers. Nice setups and well thought out, like the rest of your railway.

Ours is still almost totally buried. Won't be running for months at the rate the snow is melting


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, love the skiers. Who manufactured those. I've also never seen the hottubs. Did you create those?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful! By the way, how's the rotary? I assume that the snow cushioned it's fall?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Luvverly photos, Richard.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Outstanding pictures Richard. Do you think all that snow will be melted by the time you have your open house in May?
Paul


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

That was great. I agree the skiers were great. I just need a set of snowshoers


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow Richard you have really took advantage of something that has given so many people troubles and you made several memories and pictures. Great job 
Thanks for sharing 
Dennis


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Nifty. 

Hopefully none of the little people got lost in the big white wilderness, to (maybe) be found come spring!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now we see another "side" to Richard. He going crazy...


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

No I did not make the hot tubes. They were ornaments also. The screweye was in the middle of the tub.

For what is worth - this is the company who had the skiers manufactured. http://www.jwmcollection.com/ They seem to only sell to stores and distributors.

Christmas Ornaments - This is not where I purchased mine but seems to be a good source.

Sports Ornaments a couple of Snowboarders

Chairlift ornament

At the time I purchased these ornaments, I bought several occupation type such as doctor, nurse, school teacher, postman, and plumber. They are a bit on the tall side but when not next to a door are very convincing.

Other types include "Harley" and "Coca Cola" collectibles.

Hope this helps for sources of other types of figures. OF COURSE there is always "Just Plain Folk" http://www.justplainfolkfigures.com/


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Very ingenious neato!! Regal


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice story. It's fun to make up lil' tales for our little folks and bring the whole thing to life isn't it? A most beautiful and wintry scene. I'm sure your railroad is still nice too underneath all that snow. hehe!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Richard. Story telling on a GRR...great idea.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Good story & a good laugh! Thanks! 
I'm looking forward to the spring-episode!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Richard. Delightful way to have fun in the snow.


----------

